# Kubota 3901



## 3901 (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a Kubota 3901 4 wheel drive with factory tires on it which I believe are to small I would really like to put bigger tires on it but I’ve been told I have to make sure change the front tires to keep the tires matching the rotation with the back tires or it will tear up my 4 wheel drive can anyone tell me the biggest size tires I can put on the rear and the correct size for the front to match the rotation of the rear tires


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Page 12 of the brochure will tell you what tires sizes are available. They don't seem to design tractors the same way these days, and don't give you a whole lot of choice. It seems if you stray too far from the recommendations, the fenders or frame work will be in the way.



https://www.kubotausa.com/docs/default-source/brochure-sheets/l4701-brochure3fbb0fca2191441cb174488574ff11e0.pdf?sfvrsn=562a4b36_4


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning 3901, welcome to the tractor forum.

From tractordata.com

*Kubota L3901 Tires:*2WD Standard tires (ag):Front: 5.00-15. Rear: 11.2-244WD Standard tires (ag):Front: 7.2-16. Rear: 11.2-24Lawn/turf front:23x8.50-12 (2WD) 25x8.50-14 (4WD)Lawn/turf rear:13.6-16Industrial front:27x8.50-15 (4WD)Industrial rear:15-19.5 (4WD)


----------

